# Color Breeding Project



## jerryf (Apr 1, 2006)

My flock is a color project. I would like to ask you a question-- before I buy a couple Blue Cooper Marans or Blue Red Laced wyandotte hens.
I have a Blue Red Ameraucana roo (see attach pic Pokey)........Sire a Golden Duckwing Dam a blue hen
If I use my rooster on a Blue Cooper maran hen will I produce more birds like the roo and hen If on a Black copper maran hen.....some blues and some blacks
If I use my roo on perfect Blue Red laced wyandotte hen and a Splash BRLW hen Will I get some blue red laced offspring? Will the laced pattern come through Or not at all

My blue red roo on Buff Orpington hens.....yield some buffs with blue tails?

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't know the answer but those hens are beautiful.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

http://kippenjungle.nl/basisEN.htm
Here is an excellent page explaining the basics of color genetics in chickens.

Your roo has blue so you can use a blue hen or a black hen.

On the lacing. You should get some with lacing, though it may not be "perfect" the first generation. Just select the birds that look closest to what you want and breed them again. Sometimes a good eye is worth more than a degree in genetics.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh, I love blue laced reds. I hope you get what you want from the future chicks.


----------



## roolover (Jul 16, 2007)

Not sure, but the blue genetics principle may apply here. What resulted when my BLRW rooster mated with a blue Ameraucana hen was a couple of crazy cowboys who became dinner (and yes, the lacing was a mess):


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

ok you sold me, gonna add some BLRW to the mix, lol, who knows i might actually, but that is a very nice rooster, too bad he got ate lol,


----------



## wofarm (Nov 30, 2009)

Lacing is a struggle even in a good line, once other patterns are introduced, forget it.


----------



## jerryf (Apr 1, 2006)

Roolover: You say the lacing was a mess But I think the 'cowboys' are 
beautiful i hope I get some like. This is a long term
"replenish the flock from within" So I am hoping I get all kinds of
colors...messy lacing ect I just want a very colorful flock that
gives me eggs, a few to go broody and hatch their own.
Dark eggs, blue eggs olive eggs ect from a flashy flock

Thanks for all the replies

Jerry


----------



## dsarchette (Jul 11, 2009)

We have around 40 under a year old hens and them being-- silver laced wyandottes, buffs, blue laced red wyandottes, RIR, RIR/red star crosses, and light brahmas. We have 5 Roos running with them-being--- SLW, RIR, Buff, and a Red Star/Buff cross. We have around 75-80 newly hatched chicks now, they just are now finishing tonight, that we hatched in incubators. "TALK ABOUT COLORS" We have solids-stripes-spots- mixes-reds, golds, yellows, browns, blacks,blues, and a mixture of all the above.All are dual purpose birds--brown eggs/meat birds. We had a great fertil and hatch rate. Will about make ya cross-eyed trying to watch them. Can't wait to see what they all turn into, i'm sure they will be some very pretty,and unique dual purpose birds for our back yard flock.


----------



## roolover (Jul 16, 2007)

jerryf, you will certainly get some interesting color combinations. You might even get some of the "cowboy" look in your offspring (tho I hope you don't get their personalities - they were nutters!). Your BLRW pullet has that nice rich mahogany color, but it looks like the Ameraucana has a brassy red that will bring in some sparkle. 

I had an Easter Egger (Ameraucauna/Welsummer mix) hide a clutch of eggs in the loft last August, and some real cuties hatched out of that group. Most had muffs and beards. I love my mutts, but they are an annoyance at this time of year when all my pens need to be separated for breeding.


----------

